# Very cool tree carving..



## eyeinstine (May 15, 2005)

heres some pics of a very cool tree carving i saw at a antique store.. Sorry for the low qaulity, it was my cell phone camera..

Ron


----------



## Lawn Masters (May 15, 2005)

AWESOME pictures, those are great carvings, especially the first two. the second 2 I couldnt completely see because of the glare, but still they looked pretty neat.


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 16, 2005)

_That's_ something you don't see every day!


----------

